# Purchasing habits



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

When I first started acquiring Cuban cigars I bought based on brand and vitola, and I still do to some extent. I have noticed however that more and more I choose based on box codes. If I find a good factory, month, and year I will seek out any and all brands and vitolas with that box code. I will also get boxes with codes within a couple of months of the target code. Just curious if others have found this to be happening as well.


----------



## Stogiefanatic182 (Oct 28, 2005)

I wish, sounds like a great idea though, I want to eventually get to that point but for now its just buying a box thats in my price range and when the parents give me permission to buy it.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Sounds like you are beyond the typical vitola "signature taste" and are moving more into the nuances that make a cigar truly memorable. Similiar to how one place makes a burger better than the other. I assume you also have determined what vitoals/brands do better out of what factory. I have not come upon this point in my cigar experiences but I can understand how it can be helpful. Once you determine a good factory/date, you then know for sure thast you are getting a quality product and do not feel remorse for "splurging". I cannot recall many times that I have heard cigars out of a certain factory were better/worse than others. I attribute this to it being more of an advanced knowledge. If ya know a good thing, you really wanna keep it quiet so others dont ruin it. Case in point, aged cuban vendors.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

I'm sort of that way. When buying my favorite cigar, I stick to the factory, month, and year it was produced. Just love 'em and don't wanna change it.


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

I buy by box code too, but only because I don't buy that much and need older sticks that are good-to-go, I can't age anything.


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

Did this with Boli PC's. Bought a cab, loved them so much I ordered 2 more with the same box code. I'm sure as time goes on and I buy more boxes this will be a common occurance.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

I never buy based on box codes.
That being said, most boxes I buy don't have box codes.....


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Bruce said:


> I never buy based on box codes.
> That being said, most boxes I buy don't have box codes.....


:fu :r


----------



## wij (May 25, 2006)

I'm not nearly advanced enough in my habano schooling to know a good factory code from another. In addition, I've never seen the box codes listed on the websites of the vendors I order from.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Bruce said:


> I never buy based on box codes.
> That being said, most boxes I buy don't have box codes.....


You aint right Bruce..


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Bruce said:


> I never buy based on box codes.
> That being said, most boxes I buy don't have box codes.....


:r :r Good stuff Bruce!!


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

I put all of my boxes into an Excel spreadsheet with box code, etc... 

I like to search the factory more than the date, as I hope the same people are working there all season.


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

Bruce said:


> I never buy based on box codes.
> That being said, most boxes I buy don't have box codes.....


I envy your purchases ya bastage!:tg


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

wij said:


> I'm not nearly advanced enough in my habano schooling to know a good factory code from another. In addition, I've never seen the box codes listed on the websites of the vendors I order from.


I have found vendors will tell you the box codes they have in stock if you ask them. I don't look for particular factories (although now I might start) but I prefer to know the manufacture date before ordering.


----------



## Simplified (Feb 18, 2006)

Bruce said:


> I never buy based on box codes.
> That being said, most boxes I buy don't have box codes.....


I think he could use carbon dating:dr


----------



## wij (May 25, 2006)

Corona Gigante said:


> I have found vendors will tell you the box codes they have in stock if you ask them.


Oh really! I will have to do just that. Thanks for continuing my education.


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

I gotta admit you keep helping me find some good ways to do what I want to do with my purchases!!! Keep giving out info like this and we will become better buyers of the products we enjoy. 

Thanks, Bob:w


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Normally I buy based on the year of the smoke. I look for for decent age first and then look at brand second. Like there are some brands that I won't usually order no matter how old they are.

But for the most part, I'm looking for age first... brand second.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

opusxox said:


> When I first started acquiring Cuban cigars I bought based on brand and vitola, and I still do to some extent. I have noticed however that more and more I choose based on box codes. If I find a good factory, month, and year I will seek out any and all brands and vitolas with that box code. I will also get boxes with codes within a couple of months of the target code. Just
> curious if others have found this to be happening as well.


This is an interesting thread!

Is there any source of information that gives reviews, or gives comparisons between specific cigars, from the different factories?

JohnnyFlake


----------



## dahigman (Jul 4, 2005)

Bruce said:


> I never buy based on box codes.
> That being said, most boxes I buy don't have box codes.....


Bruces "code" Cubatobacco = old

I like to find the oldest stock they have on hand at the moment, of the stick I'm looking for. I can see getting more specific when I have found a stick that REALLY does it for me. I have one now (Todd might know too  ) that is tempting me to get more before they are gone though.


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

JohnnyFlake said:


> This is an interesting thread!
> 
> Is there any source of information that gives reviews, or gives comparisons between specific cigars, from the different factories?
> 
> JohnnyFlake


What would be cool is a cigar review website that was catergorized by first brand then second production date. Then the next step for the buyer would be to determine which factory codes on their own.


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Normally I buy based on the year of the smoke. I look for for decent age first and then look at brand second. Like there are some brands that I won't usually order no matter how old they are.
> 
> But for the most part, *firsI'm looking for age *t... brand second.


 Agreed year comes first, but not necessarily the oldest being the best.


----------



## etenpenny (Dec 12, 2005)

opusxox said:


> Agreed year comes first, but not necessarily the oldest being the best.


exactly, I tend to buy some boxes with age but not too old pre 98 boxes make me worry about how they have been stored etc. Im not really confident in my vendors right now, I like to stick to 01 02 type of years and then try to age them myself a bit


----------



## thinhouse (Feb 19, 2006)

I look for age and brand also but don't know enough about factory codes to know which to look for. I'm getting ready to by some Bolivars CG's with box code's MPC MAY 03, or ORE MAY 03. I would like to know what is the best factory?


----------



## niterider56 (Jun 30, 2006)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Normally I buy based on the year of the smoke. I look for for decent age first and then look at brand second. Like there are some brands that I won't usually order no matter how old they are.
> 
> But for the most part, I'm looking for age first... brand second.


I agree but some of the smokes I buy you have to buy fresh and age them yourself.


----------



## calistogey (Jun 14, 2005)

opusxox said:


> I bought based on brand and vitola, .


I still do, since I pretty much know what I like (and lately, will settle for). If I don't like the profile, it doesn't matter to me how much age it has.


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

calistogey said:


> I still do, since I pretty much know what I like (and lately, will settle for). *If I don't like the profile, it doesn't matter to me how much age it has*.


True, but certain box codes seem to cross brands and vitolas IMHO. I am not looking for the oldest dates, just the best combinations of dates and factories.:2


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

Very good thread and discussion.

My strategy:

I have been buying newer boxes '03 and on for the most part for aging. The main reason is I trust my aging techniques more than someone elses. This also places a great deal of trust in the newer blends that they will develop over the long term. This could be boom or bust, time shall tell.

However, I also want to smoke aged smokes as well. (Aged defined for me is '97 - '02 since that is what is available based on my resources and contacts.) I purchase these aged boxes to smoke now. This also limits my current smokes to what is available - not necessarily my favorites but great smokes nonetheless. 

To give an example, I have loved the Cohibas I have smoked. However, I can either not afford or find these aged already. So, I buy them new and wait while I smoke aged Punch, RyJ, etc. The goal in the next few years is to have an aged stash of the favorites.


----------



## Baric (Jun 14, 2006)

im still so new to the game that the majority of cigars i buy are new and based on reviews as i dont have enough experience to go box codes. the ageds i buy are more based on age than factory etc atm.


----------



## Full Bodied Bruce (Aug 9, 2006)

Received my first Habonos this week , and do not have the resources to be choosey at this time. Hope that opportunity arises sometime in the future.


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

I made a mistake posting in this forum because I did not realize it was the Habanos ONLY lounge. I thought the ppl in the USA went by box codes but found in chat I was wrong....since I am unfamilar with cubans...I messed up again.:hn


----------

